# Sunday Bunny Outing



## Polish Monkey (May 23, 2008)

Well, we finally got a LITTLE snow. Spent the day gettin some shootin in. Went to my first spot and saw a few tracks, nothing big though. Went to my second spot just around the corner... BAM.. soon as I hit the woods I had the skunk out of the box. Spent an hour or so there with lots of tracks but not other luck. Went to my trusty ole third spot, 20 minutes into it, BAM... missed :rant:... Spent a few more minutes there with no other luck. Walked back in the woods to an even better spot, but not today. Walked down the road to a buch of brush piles and soon as I hit the piles, BAM... number two :corkysm55 Walked another 100 yards... BAM... another miss, or at least I couldn't find him. Thought I hit em though. Went to my final spot with a good feeling in my gut and nuttin...

All in all a good day. 2 for 4... Not bad for no dog and by myself... Can't wait for next weekend.


----------



## slowpoke69 (Nov 29, 2010)

Sounds like fun. I normally hunt bunnies without a dog too. I've gone 3/6 this year. Been out 6 times.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Went out Sunday with four dogs. We got about 5 inches of snow over the weekend. A few decent chases, but with the fresh deep snow, think the bunnies were staying close to the holes.


----------



## Polish Monkey (May 23, 2008)

Flyfish - ya deep snow can damp a good day of huntin anytime. I was actually thinking about that today. I hope we get a couple of inches coming and going all winter. That way they will stay out an about.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

flyfish said:


> Went out Sunday with four dogs. We got about 5 inches of snow over the weekend. A few decent chases, but with the fresh deep snow, think the bunnies were staying close to the holes.


I had 4 good runs in Macomb County yesterday. Hardly a dusting on the ground. Bad part, all the moisture this past year made the covers even thicker, plus the rabbits moved to higher ground. 

No shots for me, but the dog is toast.... :lol:


----------

